# swimsuit choices...*pics*



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 23, 2006)

alright so im starting to look at swimsuits for summer...
im definitely getting this one:






i was looking at this swimsuit..they are the same swimsuit, juSs different colors...and i need help choosing juSs one...preferably one that i might be able to mix and match with the first swimsuit:









there is also a basic, coffee colored one...


help would be much appreciated...thanks! oh and if it makes any difference, im not really tan, but not too pale either...


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 23, 2006)

i think the 3rd one will go better with the first one!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah i think the third pic would go best with the first one.. but if i remember a pic of you from an old post i think the second color would look better on you? so it depends on if you want to mix and match? Oh man... no coffee color one... i dont think it suits paler skintones? Good luck!


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 23, 2006)

this is me, im juSs a lil paler now...but yeah i am going to mix and match the swimsuits, but if the turquoise is going to compliment my skintone better then do you think it will still kinda go with the first swimsuit?


----------



## sbetsy (Apr 23, 2006)

All three will be great with your coloring.


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree that all three would be great with your coloring. The top one is my definite favorite. The second one is a super cute color, but I like the third because it's a more "unexpected" color.


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Apr 23, 2006)

alright then im going to get the first one and the third one...theyre both cute AND i can mix and match...thanks ladies!


----------



## bebs (Apr 30, 2006)

if you dont mind me asking where are those from


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 30, 2006)

they look like victoria secret models <3


----------



## rnsmelody (Apr 30, 2006)

yah they are from the victoria secrets catalog


----------



## DropDeadDarling (May 3, 2006)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the plain-coloured swimsuits were coloured on in Paint?


----------



## belleza (May 4, 2006)

Ooh i actually think the 2nd one (turquoise) is cuter and would look better with your coloring..


----------



## Delphi373 (May 5, 2006)

Wow you're really pretty! I 2nd the turquoise with your skintone...but they are all really cute.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (May 10, 2006)

# 3 would look really good on you


----------



## chiq (May 11, 2006)

#3 would be easier to mix with #1, since it's the same shade of lime green


----------



## caRpediEm17 (May 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TexasMixtape* 
_Am I the only one who thinks it looks like the plain-coloured swimsuits were coloured on in Paint?_

 
yeah im almost positive the colors are computerized because they had like the same pose, same swimsuit, juSs a different color for some of them...like its prolly easier to juSs do that than to put on ALL the different colors


----------



## roxybc (May 20, 2006)

I love #3, I actually have that pic saved on my computer!! Such a cute suit, & I love bright colors like that.


----------



## Pink_minx (May 20, 2006)

I think the first one it just has more color.  its cute and fun.


----------

